

64-bit beta Chrome Web browser for Windows benchmarked - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/64-bit-beta-chrome-web-browser-arrives-for-windows-7000030183/

======
dragonwriter
Zdnet is confused -- it says Chrome Canary is "alpha" and Chrome Dev is
"beta", but the "beta" channel of Chrome isn't called "dev". It is called,
surprisingly enough, "beta". "Dev" is more like "alpha", and "Canary" is more
like "nightly".

(Does this make the original title misleading enough that it should be
changed? After all, there _is_ no "64-bit beta Chrome Web browser for Windows"
to be benchmarked.)

